# Moon light geek



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, so I like moon lights. I wanted them on my tank but did not want the ugly wires that see with the cheap sets. So I retrofitted them in to my 30" coralife light. I took a lot of time but it was worth it, here are some pics of the work. The final photo is a little fuzzy.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice
I made one for my 20g-long.
White leds, plexiglass and an old dc supply.
Not permanent, it's moveable.
It's fresh water and I like the white.


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome! I wish I were so industrious as you all here.

_________________
Raw Palaeo Diet


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Endler Guy said:


> Wow! That is awesome! I wish I were so industrious as you all here.
> 
> _________________
> Raw Palaeo Diet


thank you, it took a lot of time but in the end it was worth it.


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

I wish I had the time and patience to do something like that.

_________________
Raw Paleo Diet


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

chagovatoloco said:


> thank you, it took a lot of time but in the end it was worth it.


Do you have a conexion diagram of it, how many and type of leds you used? Thanks nice set up


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry no diagram. I just removed the ballasts and the switch assembly drilled the holes, inserted the lights and reassembled. I used the ebay diy moon light kit that took the guess work out of the wiring. It was also cheaper than buying the stuff at fry's. I used 20 5mm led's, what made big difference was ordering the 5mm led clips they don't come with the kit and are hard to work with out. The connection are easy plug the transformer in a make sure the led is in the right way and solder. The transformer knocks the voltage down to 5v not enough to even feel.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

do you think this is do-able with LED outdoor Xmas lights?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

That might work but they will be longer and hard to mount.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind. I got xmas LED blues under my sofa... I pimped my couch.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

If you can pimp a sofa I guess you can pimp a lite strip.


----------

